# Chrome quality problem on Starliner



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 11, 2018)

As you can see in the pics the chrome on the frame and fork is pretty meh. It's blotchy in areas. The fenders and chainguard are okay. Is there any way to salvage this other than sending it out to get rechromed? I'm very hesitant to take a buffing compound to it. Thoughts?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2018)

Them old chromed frames were clear coated. From your pictures I can see that's the issue here. Strip and polish.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

If this is a bike you are just going to flip I wouldn't spend the time. I don't know what your time is worth but spending even a few hours is time wasted because we're talking about a $50 bike. I'd sell as is because the $$ diff between nice and shiny and what it is now will not be that great. Just my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Them old chromed frames were clear coated. From your pictures I can see that's the issue here. Strip and polish.




Awesome. Would you strip it with buffing compounds or wet sand? Never done this before. After it’s stripped would you hit it with Mother’s Polish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

twinflight said:


> Awesome. Would you strip it with buffing compounds or wet sand? Never done this before. After it’s stripped would you hit it with Mother’s Polish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you are going to strip it I'd probably use a chemical stripper and avoid abrasives as much as possible. After that I'd hit the rough spots with some WD and 0000 steel wool followed with a good chrome polish. V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Jun 12, 2018)

Spaceliners are notorious for lousy chrome. Everyone I've seen (or owned) had a lot of yellowing, and under the tank and other hidden areas the chrome was really bad, like they just chromed the parts you'll see.

On yours, don't use anything abrasive to remove the clearcoat, or you'll damage the chrome underneath.

A chemical stripper, or maybe carb cleaner should take it off.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 12, 2018)

Listen to these guys!   First one I did I had about 6 hours in getting it off.  Last one I used Citrus strip and about 45 minute job. 

http://www.citristrip.com/


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2018)

I might be talking of a different clear coating here, I hope the more experienced guys will correct me .* Ammonia .* When I was in boot camp, we took ammonia to remove the clear coating off our brand new, already protected , highly polished brass buckles. This, I'm sure was done, so we could spend many hours learning the art of polishing metals. Boots and shoes would come later.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 12, 2018)

This is what is looks like after repeated attempts with carb cleaner and scrubbing. No significant change. 



.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Get some sort of real paint stripper. After that it should wipe right off with rags and thinner/mineral spirits. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Get some sort of real paint stripper. After that it should wipe right off with rags and thinner/mineral spirits. V/r Shawn




Even after repeated attempts with clearcoat stripper and mineral spirits it looks just as bad as before. The only thing i can think of to do is use a buffer and rubbing compound. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

View attachment 826767

View attachment 826769

View attachment 826772


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2018)

There comes a time when you got figure if  the cost of buying all these chemicals and your time, if it isn't cheaper to out source.
 I don't know where in Minnesota you live. But This place seems to be good with bike frames and 4.8 customer satisfaction..
http://www.jdplating.com


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 20, 2018)

Sven said:


> There comes a time when you got figure if  the cost of buying all these chemicals and your time, if it isn't cheaper to out source.
> I don't know where in Minnesota you live. But This place seems to be good with bike frames and 4.8 customer satisfaction..
> http://www.jdplating.com




My best luck has been to use a black rubbing compound and a die grinder with a buffing wheel. When in doubt, rub it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I’m hoping this is a keeper for all the time and effort. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m hoping this is a keeper for all the time and effort. V/r Shawn




It now ,has nothing to do with keeping it or not.
 It's all about not being defeated by stubborn clear coat.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 21, 2018)

Sven said:


> There comes a time when you got figure if  the cost of buying all these chemicals and your time, if it isn't cheaper to out source.
> I don't know where in Minnesota you live. But This place seems to be good with bike frames and 4.8 customer satisfaction..
> http://www.jdplating.com




They quoted me $350-400 for a show quality look. However, he mentioned to try using aircraft stripper if the clear coat stuff didn’t work. He claims it won’t hurt the chrome. Luckily, I just happen to have a can. The challenge is to get it into all the tight spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 21, 2018)

Tedious.  2 hours of scrapping with a metal scraper and a coat of aircraft stripper and I’m finally seeing some results. It’s still blotchy in certain areas but it looks like chrome. I’m debating whether or not I should soak it in oxy acid because the rust spots in the corners are a bitch to get out. 




 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 22, 2018)

Before and after pics. Tonight all the parts will get an oxalic acid bath.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 22, 2018)

I used acetone (it's what I had in hand) and steel wool, and was able to completely remove all the clear coat from my Spaceliner and make the chrome look like new. The acetone softens the clear coat and the steel wool rubs it off and buffs the chrome.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 24, 2018)

Oxy bath complete. It was my first time. 



l




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2018)

twinflight said:


> They quoted me $350-400 for a show quality look. However, he mentioned to try using aircraft stripper if the clear coat stuff didn’t work. He claims it won’t hurt the chrome. Luckily, I just happen to have a can. The challenge is to get it into all the tight spots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:eek: I didn't think it would cost that much..WOW!  Glad he gave you the advice on Aircraft Stripper. Looking good


----------



## AndyA (Jun 26, 2018)

Glad to see that Dad's Garage has personal protection equipment as well as a selection of bike tools nicely stowed. Safety glasses, gloves, and apron; having fun and staying safe. Nice looking frame!


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 5, 2018)

And done. Undecided on pricing. The plan is to take it out for a photo op at a local wall mural. Rides like butter. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2018)

*Excellent job!!! It turned out Great!!!*


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 14, 2018)

And its for sale. 

Spaceliner for sale


----------



## Boris (Aug 14, 2018)

Good for you! I admire your persistence, and it really paid off! Looks great and a lot of valuable trial and error info here!


----------



## morton (Aug 15, 2018)

Couple nice add ons.  Can't tell from the photo, but I rarely see leather saddles in decent condition selling for less than $40.  Since it isn't original I'd replace it with something more appropriate which you could probably find for a lot less and sell the leather saddle separately.  Then too, some love leather and others hate it so you might find it easier to sell with a saddle that has springs especially since I would classify your bike as a cruiser.  Just sayin'  

License it nice too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2018)

twinflight said:


> And its for sale.
> 
> Spaceliner for sale



Turned out nice V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2018)

Great turnout, glad you defeated it and it did not defeat you.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 15, 2018)

I have had great results using Jascos spray stripper to remove paint from chrome parts. 

I had a box full of radio delete plates for 49 and 50 Chevrolets. they were chrome and the centers painted, and many of the centers were scratched up so I used Jascos to strip the paint and it fell off the chrome like butter sliding off a hot knife and did no harm to the chrome.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have had great results using Jascos spray stripper to remove paint from chrome parts.
> 
> I had a box full of radio delete plates for 49 and 50 Chevrolets. they were chrome and the centers painted, and many of the centers were scratched up so I used Jascos to strip the paint and it fell off the chrome like butter sliding off a hot knife and did no harm to the chrome.



Thanks for the tip. I have a ladies bike whose chrome has been painted over with silver paint that I'll try this on.


----------

